# Phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao có an toàn không và giá bao nhiêu



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (9/11/21)

Ở phương Tây, sở hữu xương gò má cao có thể được coi là hấp dẫn, tuy nhiên tại phương Đông lại trái ngược, vì nó không chỉ gây ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ khuôn mặt mà còn là một điểm xấu trong nhân tướng. Vì vậy, phẫu thuật hạ xương gò má là cần thiết để bạn có được khuôn mặt hài hoà hơn. Hiểu được điều này, Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty xin chia sẻ những thông tin về quá trình phẫu thuật gọt xương này.
*1. Phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao là gì?*
Phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao có thể được thực hiện thông qua một vết mổ ở bên trong miệng hoặc phía trước tai (cách 2cm). Phẫu thuật này sẽ giúp bạn cải thiện rõ rệt hình dạng khuôn mặt, bác sĩ sẽ bóc tách tạo khoang trống và hạ thấp đồng thời gò má trong, gò má ngoài, giúp đôi “lưỡng quyền” lập tức cân đối, hài hòa hơn với gương mặt.
Theo nghiên cứu lâm sàng, loại phẫu thuật cắt xương này có thể mang theo những rủi ro như:

Cung mày bị xệ và hạ thấp
Xương không nối liền, dễ bị lệch khi ngã
Có thể tạo ra những tổn thương cho nhóm dây thần kinh ổ mắt
Đây là những rủi ro rất khó có thể chấp nhận, không chỉ gây ra méo lệch khuôn mặt mà còn ảnh hưởng tới chức năng thị giác. Bạn nên suy nghĩ thật kỹ càng, sẵn sàng chuẩn bị cho những rủi ro. Đồng thời, bạn nên tìm hiểu và lựa chọn cẩn thận bệnh viện thẩm mỹ uy tín để tin tưởng trao gửi khuôn mặt.




Hình ảnh khuôn mặt khách hàng trong quá trình phẫu thuật​*2. Những ai nên phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao?*
Chúng tôi khuyến nghị những trường hợp sau mới nên lựa chọn biện pháp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ gò má cao:

Người có xương gò má cao
Những khách hàng sở hữu gương mặt thô
Người có vùng xương hàm mặt phát triển hoàn thiện và muốn can thiệp cải thiện để có gương mặt đẹp
Trước khi phẫu thuật, bạn cũng nên tìm các bác sĩ chuyên khoa uy tín để khám tổng thể về điều kiện sức khỏe hiện tại và điều kiện thực hiện phẫu thuật.
*3. Quy trình phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hạ gò má cao*
Dưới đây chỉ là một quy trình phẫu thuật hạ xương gò má mang tính tham khảo. Trong quá trình phẫu thuật có thể các bước khác tùy theo công nghệ, kỹ thuật hạ gò má và bệnh viện thẩm mỹ thực hiện.
*Bước 1*: Thăm khám, tư vấn
Bác sĩ sẽ trực tiếp thăm khám và tư vấn cho khách hàng. Tùy vào khuyết điểm xương gò má mà bác sĩ sẽ tiến hành can thiệp và ứng dụng kỹ thuật khắc phục sao cho phù hợp




Bác sĩ thăm khám cho khách hàng để đưa ra chỉ định phù hợp​*Bước 2*: Kiểm tra sức khỏe tổng quát
Bạn sẽ được kiểm tra xét nghiệm tổng quát trước khi tiến hành phẫu thuật hạ xương gò má cao để chắc chắn rằng bạn đủ điều kiện sức khỏe để thực hiện phẫu thuật.
*Bước 3*: Tiến hành phẫu thuật hạ gò má
Sau khi gây mê, bác sĩ rạch đường mổ trong miệng bóc tách khoang trống và ứng dụng kỹ thuật hạ gò má an toàn. Công nghệ này được thực hiện nhanh chóng.




Quá trình các bác sĩ chuẩn bị phẫu thuật​*Bước 4*: Khách hàng nghỉ ngơi tại Bệnh viện một đêm
*Bước 5*: Tái khám đúng lịch của bác sĩ chuyên khoa.
*4. Chăm sóc sau khi phẫu thuật hạ gò má*
Quá hình hồi phục sau phẫu thuật xương gò má thường bao gồm những điểm sau:

Bạn nên nghỉ ngơi tại bệnh viện trong 6 giờ sau khi phẫu thuật.
Chườm lạnh vết bầm tím, vùng sưng 24 giờ sau phẫu thuật, trong 3 ngày đầu quanh má và trán.
Nên nằm xuống với đầu ngẩng lên 45 độ, trong 3 ngày đầu tiên để giảm sưng.
Tránh xa thực phẩm bảo quản, dưa chua, thực phẩm cay và hải sản 1 tháng sau phẫu thuật
Tránh uống rượu và hút thuốc ít nhất 1 tháng sau phẫu thuật
Vệ sinh răng miệng tốt để ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng, trong trường hợp phẫu thuật từ khoang miệng.
Từ 2-3 ngày sau phẫu thuật, bạn có thể làm việc một cách nhẹ nhàng.
Nên tránh các hoạt động vất vả như tập thể dục, bơi lội cho đến khi hồi phục hoàn toàn.
Dùng thuốc theo chỉ định của bác sĩ.
Gặp bác sĩ theo lịch hẹn.
*5. Phẫu thuật gò má cao bao nhiêu tiền?*
Hiện nay, chi phí phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao được coi là một trong những phương pháp tốn kém nhất. Con số này có thể cao hơn tùy theo đơn vị thực hiện. Bạn nên lưu ý, thời gian nghỉ dưỡng bạn không thể đi làm mà vẫn phải chi trả khoản phí nghỉ dưỡng không nhỏ sau phẫu thuật.
*6. Tái sinh đa tầng - Giải pháp thẩm mỹ gò má cao không cần phẫu thuật*
Viện Nghiên Cứu Ứng Dụng Vật Lý Trị Liệu đã phát triển công nghệ Tái sinh đa tầng rồi chuyển giao độc quyền cho chúng tôi. Đây là công nghệ có thể thay thế phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao, giúp khắc phục toàn diện nhiều vấn đề đối với khuôn mặt. Có thể kể đến những vấn đề như: má hóp, gò má cao, rãnh cười sâu,...




Hình ảnh khách hàng trước và sau khi sử dụng công nghệ Tái sinh đa tầng​Đây là một phương pháp thẩm mỹ không phẫu thuật. Toàn bộ quá trình không xâm lấn mà vận dụng cơ chế tái sinh tự nhiên của cơ thể. Trong đó bao gồm sự tăng sinh collagen trong mô cơ và mô mỡ cùng với công nghệ tế bào gốc.
Chỉ sau 60 phút điều trị, chỉ một lần thực hiện duy nhất, đem lại cho bạn một khuôn mặt đầy đặn, căng tràn nhựa sống. Làn da được tái sinh một cách tự nhiên, cải thiện tình trạng thâm nám và khô sạm.
Chúng tôi hy vọng những thông tin trên đã giúp bạn hiểu hơn về quá trình phẫu thuật hạ gò má cao. Nếu quá lo lắng về biến chứng và nguy cơ khi phẫu thuật, bạn có thể tham khảo các công nghệ mà Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty chia sẻ. Chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn và hỗ trợ thông qua hotline 0896.042.345.


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (13/11/21)

Đây là một phương pháp thẩm mỹ không phẫu thuật. Toàn bộ quá trình không xâm lấn mà vận dụng cơ chế tái sinh tự nhiên


----------



## Memun2k7 (11/12/21)

Trước khi phẫu thuật, bạn cũng nên tìm các bác sĩ chuyên khoa uy tín để khám tổng thể về điều kiện sức khỏe hiện tại và điều kiện thực hiện phẫu thuật.


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (13/12/21)

Bây giờ có hạ gò má không phẫu thuật luôn ạ? Thế thì tuyệt vời quá


----------

